# Mousies



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

So, anybody else having trouble finding mousies AGAIN this year? I swear that next year I'm gonna go diggin in the cow pies .


----------



## walleyenut (Jan 11, 2011)

Anish said:


> So, anybody else having trouble finding mousies AGAIN this year? I swear that next year I'm gonna go diggin in the cow pies .


Pm Alleyes! He likely has them stock piled

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Guy at bait shop said they were really high priced this year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## accuratecon (Jan 18, 2012)

knutsons.com has them


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Good to know! 
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

My 2 sources have none.


----------



## polevaultjoe (Nov 30, 2010)

I saw mousies for sale at the Gander Mountain in Sterling Heights yesterday (12/19). I didn't check the price but they are there.


----------



## MichHoytHunter (Dec 11, 2011)

Tows country store has them here in Kent county. 2.99 for a tin. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

polevaultjoe said:


> I saw mousies for sale at the Gander Mountain in Sterling Heights yesterday (12/19). I didn't check the price but they are there.


Last year when mousies were hard to find I found them at Gander in Saginaw. Checked there and Flint this year and nothing.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

check northwoods in pinconning.they had last year


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

OK I'll bite. ice fishing 101 why mousies over waxworms?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We have them in stock right now at the shop. Bulk on these is not going to happen from the sounds of things price did go up a little from last year.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Roys in TC had them today


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

you can get 50 on ebay for about $9.00 includes shipping


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

bb7813 said:


> you can get 50 on ebay for about $9.00 includes shipping


Yep, I get all my bait from eBay. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gottem at wesco in newaygo county, 3.50 for 24. Might have to go dippin at my fil's dairy farm if they get hard to find.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

can;t beat spikes and their cheaper and easy to get,never have wasted money on expensive mouses.i know at times they might be better but just not worth it to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

zx10r2004 said:


> Yep, I get all my bait from eBay.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I wouldn't think it would be any different than getting them from Knutson's D.B.


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Anish,
 Try jadabait.net


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

shawnhunts1 said:


> Anish,
> Try jadabait.net


No mousies listed


----------

